# Looking for a place to stay in Dubai for a short period



## UrbanGeek (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I will be coming over to Dubai sometime in the beginning of March and I'm still looking for a place to rent. Staying in a hotel is extremely expensive and therefore I'm after a place where I can rent short term for about AED 3500 - 4000 a month. I wouldn't mind staying somewhere outside Dubai where I can commute to.

Any advise of where I should be looking would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there unfortunately think you are really going to be pushing it to find something in that price range as even sharing a villa or apartment seems to be more than that at the moment. Check out Dubizzle if you haven't already Dubai Rental Flats and Flatmates - Dubai Property Rental You can also advertise you are looking for a place on there. You might not get anything though cos you are looking for short term. There are lots of serviced apartments in Dubai maybe if you do a google search you will find some - can't recommend any though or know anything about prices. Hopefully someone else might be able to give you more info. I would try and get somewhere close to where you will be working though as commuting here can be a nightmare I believe. If you are looking for somewhere to live long term think you will have no problem once you come here finding a place quickly. Lots of empty places now. Good luck


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

You wont get anywhere for that price. I fly outon the 26th Feb and am staing in the Golden Sands Apartment area on Al Wasl road. Fully serviced and cheap enough. After 8 days I will hopefully would have found a more permanent place for myself. 

Increase your budget. You can get places in International City for 6000AED a month though. DuBizzle is the place to go


----------

